# Datashack appears to have entered the VPS market



## MannDude (Nov 6, 2014)

As per: https://www.datashack.net/vps/

Supposedly pure SSD with Xen virtualization. Has anyone taken the dive yet?


----------



## drmike (Nov 6, 2014)

Well they have teased with VPS packages for a while now.  Unsure if they ever officially offered them.

Looks like their new packages at link you posted are more than 50% reduction in pricing.

Original plans were:





Outhouse

256MB RAM
512MB Swap
20GB Drive Space
2 IP Addresses
2000GB Transfer
$5 per month





 






WoodShed

512MB RAM
1024MB Swap
40GB Drive Space
2 IP Addresses
2000GB Transfer
$10 per month





 






Guest House

1024MB RAM
2048MB Swap
60GB Drive Space
2 IP Addresses
2000GB Transfer
$20 per month





 






Mansion

2048MB RAM
4096MB Swap
100GB Drive Space
2 IP Addresses
2000GB Transfer
$40 per month


----------



## Nett (Nov 6, 2014)

Wondering what type of hardware they use...


----------



## RockTBN (Nov 6, 2014)

I saw their advertisement on WHT a while ago. Not sure which virtualization they use.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 6, 2014)

RockTBN said:


> I saw their advertisement on WHT a while ago. Not sure which virtualization they use.


Says on their website and in my original post: Xen


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 6, 2014)

They reduced it down a dollar.

Now 4 dollars for the 512 mb plan!


----------



## splitice (Nov 6, 2014)

From a features standpoint I don't see how they can hope to compete with the budget cloud offers (DO, Vultr etc) available now.


From a resources standpoint sure it's a competitive offer... But its a race to the bottom if that's your only/main selling point.


Best of luck to them though.


----------



## tonyg (Nov 6, 2014)

Happy to hear of IPv6 connectivity!

Will be trying them out.


----------



## NeyerWeb (Nov 6, 2014)

No /64's


----------

